# string stop on a Mathews Q2



## Seeker BP (Aug 25, 2011)

would a string stop help quite my Q2...it seems to have a little vibration coming from the string. Dont know, willing to listen to some ideas. Thanks Seeker BP


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a Q2 and it is the quietest bow I have ever owned, something dont sound right, is it a Q2XL or Q2, I have both the Q2 is deadly quiet


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Put some cat whiskers or the like on it. A string stop helps with after vib and a little with jump, but it still has noise. IMO it just changes the tone of the noise, it does'nt eliminate it. You will have the added noise of the string hitting the stop.
Make sure the bow specs and cam orientation are good, and tie on some cat whiskers. About all you need.
The lighter weight your arrows are the harder it is to quiet it too, same with any bow.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree with red44, especially with the timing. The Q2 can sound like a gun being fired when the timing is off.


----------

